
This Is How Your Hyperpartisan Political News Gets Made - smacktoward
https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/how-the-hyperpartisan-sausage-is-made
======
gscott
I thought I was going to see a picture of the BuzzFeed newsroom...

